# Pictures of Masonic travels



## jefferyself (Jul 21, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## MarkR (Jul 22, 2017)




----------



## Ripcord22A (Jul 22, 2017)

jefferyself said:


> //uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20170721/193c6478852b7289a102bfcdeffe8c98.jpg[/IIMG][/QUOTE] why the Canadia flag?
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H918 using [URL=http://r.tapatalk.com/byo?rid=74113]My Freemasonry mobile app[/URL]


----------



## Bloke (Jul 22, 2017)

jefferyself said:


> Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app



We have the same copy (edition) of the VSL here in Victoria Australia as pictured.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Jul 24, 2017)

Very nice!


----------



## jefferyself (Oct 25, 2017)

It's right beside Canada border and they have members from there com and visit 


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------

